# !  ...HELP!

## Igorena

!
    ,      ...
               .
       ?
    :           ()  -.
 ,   ......

----------


## Lisaya

.  ?          - ?     ?      ,  ?

----------


## Lisaya

:    ,,   .        ,      .  ,    . 
  (    ),           ,     (  ?)
      ,   -(    )  -  , .
   , ,

----------


## zas77

> 


 ,      , .. ?        /,      ? 
  ,         ,        . ,   " ..."       .  ,            . 
     .   ,       ,     .

----------


## Lisaya

> ,     .


   ,    ,

----------


## zas77

> ,    ,


 ? :Wow:  
   ?        ?        ? 
      ,            :yes:            . 

  ?

----------


## Lisaya

165.         

1.           :
1)          - ;
2) **  ,            *      ;*3)     ,    ,    ,     .
2.                                 ,          ,  ,         ,               .

----------


## zas77

> 165.


 ,  ,   ,      :Wow:  
 :Frown:  
  ,   . 
  ,    .
    ,               :Frown:  
          . 
     .

----------

()     . 
1.       ,        10 000 ( !).   3 000 . ( ..  18%) .
2.     /
3.   7000 ( !) 

 ,   /       , ..    .
    ,        ,      /   10 000  (...).       .
  ?

----------


## Lisaya

> /   10 000  (...).       .


      !   .
      ..      .    ,   , .       ,    .
,      .,,   .   -     .           ,    ..         .

----------


## zas77

> 


     ,          . 
1.  (. 90)    .
2.      ,     .
3.        (),       .        . 90.

----------

,    .90         (10 000.) , ..            ,     .    ?

----------


## zas77

> ,    .90         (10 000.) , ..            ,     .    ?


,  ,  -   . 
,      .

----------

- .

----------


## Lisaya

> ,    .90         (10 000.) , ..            ,     .    ?


      !!!!!!      ,   , ,.    ,    ,   .,  ?

----------


## Lisaya

*zas77*,    ,     ,    .    ,      ,       (     ),    .
,  , ,

----------

- .    -  .        ,       ?     (         ),  ,       .  .    ,   .   ,       ,     . 
            ,         ?

----------


## Lisaya

> .   ,       ,     . 
>             ,         ?


     .       .

 271.      

1.          () ,     ,      ,   (, )  ()   ( ).
 272.      

1. ,         ,      () ,    ,         ()           318 - 320  .
( 273.        

1.  (  )        ( )   ,             (, )                .
( .    29.05.2002 N 57-,  07.07.2003 N 117-)
2.                 ()  ,    (, )  ()  ,         ( ).
( .    29.05.2002 N 57-)
3.        .       (,   ()  )      -    (, )     ,        ( ,  ,   ).
          :

    21 
 ,,

----------


## Lisaya

,         .   9  10   ,.

----------


## zas77

> - .    -


    ..      ,     /            ,   ,  (..    ),     . 



> ,


  ,     ,      ,      (. . 146  )

----------

